# Photos of my new Mantis friend ;)



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys, just joined yesterday so here are the pictures of my newest edition!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like she's a _Stagmomantis sp_. If you're from the Midwest, chances are good she's a _Stagmomantis carolina_.


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks! I am really enjoying him.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 25, 2009)

ReptileLuver729 said:


> Thanks! I am really enjoying him.


 :huh: ..but it's a girl! :lol: 

What state did you find her?


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

State? You mean the star thing? Sorry I am new to this


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 25, 2009)

ReptileLuver729 said:


> State? You mean the star thing? Sorry I am new to this


Er... I meant which of the 50 states? :lol: She's an adult  

I'm just wondering so we can tell exactly what species she is.


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry...Haha. I assure you that I did do my research, so don't worry! I just don't understand the star/age thing yet...And I got her as a rescue, but I am in Kansas. Since she's an adult how long do you think she has left to live?


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome. She is s. carolina. She may live a couple months or maybe even a bit longer.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome! She is lovely. How long have you had her? She could possibly lay an ooth. One of my female s. carolina rescues laid an ooth for me a couple of days after I brought her in.

Rebecca


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just got her Saturday. Thanks for all the welcomes


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, nice rescue! Care to tell about it?


----------

